# thermal film bunching up during cut



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

I have a 34in U.S. cutter mh 871 and having trouble cutting thermal film. During the cut it just bunches up. What would cause this? I've tried different forces and speeds and nothing seems to be working. What could cause this? What is the typical speed and force to cut this material? More force slower speed?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

By any chance when it bunch up the blade is toward the edge of the material?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

Yes. I try to get it to cut as close to the edge as possible to prevent wasting it. So that's my problem huh??


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

That is my issue. Everytime I try to get real close to the edge, it bunches up. So I use a cutting mat to prevent that.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

Thanks a lot Katrina! One more question... Where did you get your cutting mat?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I use the Cricut mat from Walmart. The large one.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

shevie said:


> I have a 34in U.S. cutter mh 871 and having trouble cutting thermal film. During the cut it just bunches up. What would cause this? I've tried different forces and speeds and nothing seems to be working. What could cause this? What is the typical speed and force to cut this material? More force slower speed?


Is the Thermo Film fed straight into the cutter? 

Also, check to make sure that the film is not bunching up in the cutter. For example, load your film, then track it forward and backward a couple feet. If the film bunches up at this time, then you must have it locked into the pinch rollers already bunched up. Flatten it out and try again.

Another thing that could be happening is that you could either have your blade holder mounted improperly, or your blade exposed too much.

Remove your blade holder and check to see how much blade is exposed. It should be no more then 1/2 the thickness of a credit card.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I no for a fact that my issue is caused when I try to cut it too close to the edge. So I just use a mat and that prevents it from bunching.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

If I remember right it just does it during the cut but I'll make sure this afternoon. I know different cutters probably cut different but does my speed need to be faster or low and a lot of force or little?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

As long as your blade is out of the holder about 1/2 of a credit card and when you cut, it just scores the backing then your setup is correct. Make sure that your rollers are not too close to the edge. The closer to the edge, the more exact you need to be with your alignment.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Different cutters also use different settings but my settings are 110 pressure and a speed of 50. The only time mine bunches up is when I put the blade too close to the edge. If I move the blade holder over a tad bit, it will cut fine, no bunching. So when I need to get as close to the edge as possible, I will use the mat otherwise I don't.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

shevie said:


> If I remember right it just does it during the cut but I'll make sure this afternoon. I know different cutters probably cut different but does my speed need to be faster or low and a lot of force or little?


You could try slowing it down and see if that helps.

Also, if you are cutting right at the very edge that could be contributing also. I would begin at least a 1/4 to a 1/2 inch into your media and you wont have that issue.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a US Laserpoint 24 and if I place the blade too close to the edge of the vinyl it will bunch up but as was posted before move the blade in some and that will do it.


----------

